# 4 year old Abyssinian



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Luna is a 4 year old Abyssinian.She would suit someone who has no dogs, other cats or young children.
She is fully vaccinated,spayed and treated once a month for flea/worms with stronghold.
She loves one to one attention. She is not keen on being picked up and cuddled, but will sit on, or next to you for hours being stroked.
She loves the outdoors although not a hunter, so would be looking for a new home away from busy roads, preferably a rural location.
if you are interested in her please Pm me for further information
Any one interested will have to have a home check and will be required to pay a donation. 
Luna is not being homed through UKRCC


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I have had a lot of interest for this little girl but I must stress she can not go to a home with dogs. She can go to a home with other older laid back cats though


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

This little girl is still looking


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

This little girl will sadly have to come into foster care if a home can't be found soon for her


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AAwwww bless her she is gorgeous :001_wub: i would adopt her but i've got other cats  x hope someone can help


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Possible home for Luna just waiting on home check


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

So Glad her slave has approved  Good Luck Luna


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Home found


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

re homed


----------

